# Case 970 question



## wilson (Feb 27, 2011)

There is this Case 970 I'm looking to maybe buy, but I don't know the year for it, and I don't think the dealer knows what year it is for sure. So how can I find out the year of the tractor? I heard somewhere checking the serial number or something like that and you can tell what year it is? So what numbers should I look for to tell what it is. And where are these numbers located on the tractor? 

My next question is, whats the difference between the white Case 970's and the brown/tan Case 970's? I know the white ones are the newer models, and I have heard the only major difference is the older brown/tan models have rods for gears, and the newer white models have cables for gears, also heard the rods are better than the cables. So are there any other differences between them? Like say from a 1970 or 71' as to a 1977 or 78'

Here is a photo of the tractor 










As you can see its been painted white, but it obviously use to be a brown/tan color.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

The early 970's were painted Desert Sand and Flambeau . Think it was when Tennaco bought Case that they switched to Power White and Power Red. I believe the serial number is located inside the cab by the clutch pedal. There is several sights that would tell you the year. My book says the serial number stamped on lh side, just above the platform floor next to steering wheel. 
caseman-d


----------

